# wlan0 - what is it?



## balanga (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm having a hard time figuring out how to configure wlan0... Can anyone show me how to do it?

I have an Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 chip which I believe is supported in FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE, and iwn0 shows up in dmesg() on bootup or if I run `ifconfig`, but I guess I'm missing something... I don't think wifi is getting activated, at least the wifi doesn't come on. (It works fine in Windows).

Wherever I read about wifi in the handbook or in tutorials it mentions `ifconfig wlan0 list scan`, but I don't know where to find wlan0...


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 3, 2014)

Do some reading: FreeBSD Handbook — 30.3. Wireless Networking and wlan(4). The Quick Start section of the handbook chapter explains it very well.


----------

